

Prelude to Tomorrow’s Big-Ass iPhone Apple Event - Doubleguitars
http://daringfireball.net/2014/09/prelude

======
ZeroGravitas
Do the Germans have a word for that sensation of joy you feel when an Apple
pundit realises that Apple is about to release a new device that flatly
contradicts opinions they've been posting for the last few years?

(For those who don't read Gruber, the opinion in question is that big phones
are stupid and so are the people who buy them).

------
fishnchips
Given that they're giving discounts on the current MacBook line (at least here
in Ireland) it would seem they'll upgrade those as well.

------
MilkoFTW
Gruber's expectations seem surprisingly low given the hype surrounding this
event, no?

